# port x265 compile error



## nedry (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi i attempted to compile multimedia/x265 but get the following error:


```
===>>> Dependency check complete for multimedia/x265

===>>> All >> x265-3.0_1 (1/142)

===>  Cleaning for x265-3.1.1
===>  License GPLv2+ accepted by the user
===>   x265-3.1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by x265-3.1.1 for building
===>  Extracting for x265-3.1.1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for x265_3.1.1.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for x265-3.1.1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for x265-3.1.1
===>   x265-3.1.1 depends on executable: nasm - found
===>   x265-3.1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   x265-3.1.1 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>  Configuring for x265-3.1.1
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/multimedia/x265/work/.build
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libnettle.so.6" not found, required by "libarchive.so.13"
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/x265
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/x265

===>>> make build failed for multimedia/x265
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for multimedia/x265 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 21, 2019)

Try installing nettle


----------



## nedry (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi i manually deinstalled nettle and recompiled and installed nettle. Still gives the following error message:

```
Configuring for x265-3.1.1
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/multimedia/x265/work/.build
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libnettle.so.6" not found, required by "libarchive.so.13"
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/x265
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/x265
root@bsd-dev:/usr/ports/multimedia/x265 #
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 22, 2019)

You could try to recompile archivers/libarchive. Verify libnettle.so , libnettle.so.6 exists in the /usr/local/lib directory


----------



## nedry (Jul 22, 2019)

ok recompiled archivers/libarchive  and now multimedia/x265 compiles and installs.


----------

